# Taylor Swift or Katy Perry



## Ken1997 (May 20, 2015)

These two artists have been feuding recently. Which artist do you like better? Please do not post rude comments.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (May 20, 2015)

Snoop Dog.


----------



## Nay (May 20, 2015)

why are they feuding if I can ask?


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2015)

audino said:


> why are they feuding if I can ask?



some BS with like back up dancers and then t squft's bad blood music video basically is a "**** u" to katy perry idk google it.

i dont like either of them, but TS needs to grow the **** up. she is literally the most childish artist i've ever seen, who literally manipulates and buys fans. she constantly complains how she's a "victim" (like she thinks people don't like her because they're "sexist" because "men can write songs about break ups and no one cares, but once i do everyone hates me!!" yea right LOL get real that's not why people hate you) and then manipulates her fans to come to her defence and *try* make her "haters" feel bad. she's honestly one of the most pathetic artists out there, and it's really embarrassing. please just stop

that said, some of her songs are good though.

Katy perry isn't really an artist i've looked into, but honestly, she's older and more mature, they should both just get over it. Pref KP to make the first move to show she's the bigger person of the two, but as for the overall feud, i really couldn't give two ****s about it.


----------



## X2k5a7y (May 20, 2015)

If I had to listen to one of them for the rest of my life I'd die. 
I don't like either much. I like a couple of Taylor's songs...I like a couple of Katy's songs, but they aren't amazing, to me. 
I feel like Katy's songs are more about uplifting a person, rather than getting heartbroken or pissed off...
So, I'd have to go with Katy on this one.


----------



## misspiggy95 (May 20, 2015)

DarkDesertFox said:


> Snoop Dog.



Correction, Snoop Lion

But seriously between the 2 of them, Katy Perry is my homegirl


----------



## Javocado (May 20, 2015)

*BO*th *O*f them are lame *B*ut Katy i*S* the real winner here.


----------



## Dae Min (May 20, 2015)

Katy, I guess. She sings about other things besides love and dating, so the variety is better.

I think Taylor's new songs have better lyrics though


----------



## Astro Cake (May 20, 2015)

Taylor, but I don't think she's particularly amazing.


----------



## Pipsqueak (May 20, 2015)

Swift all the way


----------



## Yui Z (May 20, 2015)

I choose Ed Sheeran.


----------



## SuperVandal (May 20, 2015)

taylor swift mainly because she doesn't sound like auto-tuned garbage all the time lol


----------



## patriceflanders (May 20, 2015)

Perry for me


----------



## Jamborenium (May 20, 2015)

I choose Bon Jovi


----------



## Celestefey (May 20, 2015)

Taylor because she's one of my favourite singers, and I can't stand Katy Perry (who can't even sing, she just relies on autotune... I feel sorry for anyone who has ever gone to any of her concerts and heard her sing live). :x


----------



## Jake (May 20, 2015)

Celestefey said:


> Taylor because she's one of my favourite singers, and I can't stand Katy Perry (who can't even sing, she just relies on autotune... I feel sorry for anyone who has ever gone to any of her concerts and heard her sing live). :x



Ok well if Katy Perry can't sing then I am Shrek


----------



## Alienfish (May 20, 2015)

RawrItzChamp said:


> Please do not post rude comments.



You're asking for it lol.

Also neither, both are bad.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake. said:


> Ok well if Katy Perry can't sing then I am Shrek



you are Shrek.


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

Katy Perry obviously.


----------



## badcrumbs (May 20, 2015)

Gross, neither. Katy Perry seems like the better side, but I really couldn't care less about either.


----------



## Yui Z (May 20, 2015)

Jake. said:


> some BS with like back up dancers and then t squft's bad blood music video basically is a "**** u" to katy perry idk google it.
> 
> i dont like either of them, but TS needs to grow the **** up. she is literally the most childish artist i've ever seen, who literally manipulates and buys fans. she constantly complains how she's a "victim" (like she thinks people don't like her because they're "sexist" because "men can write songs about break ups and no one cares, but once i do everyone hates me!!" yea right LOL get real that's not why people hate you) and then manipulates her fans to come to her defence and *try* make her "haters" feel bad. she's honestly one of the most pathetic artists out there, and it's really embarrassing. please just stop
> 
> ...



Swift did that? Wow, that's about as childish as when I was five and would make my barbies kill each other in brutal ways, pretending they were the people I hated. Poor Jordan died countless times for stealing my lego bricks.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (May 20, 2015)

Neither.  I dislike both on an equal level.


----------



## Tao (May 20, 2015)

This is like choosing the least smelly turd.


Taylor Swift I guess? Simply because I find her the easier of the two to avoid.


----------



## tumut (May 20, 2015)

misspiggy95 said:


> Correction, Snoop Lion
> 
> But seriously between the 2 of them, Katy Perry is my homegirl



I'm pretty sure he changed it back to Snoop Dogg again.


----------



## lazuli (May 20, 2015)

dwayne "the rock" johnson

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slye said:


> I'm pretty sure he changed it back to Snoop Dogg again.



i think he went back to dogg because his hat was itchy


----------



## Greninja (May 20, 2015)

katy


----------



## Kitty2201 (May 20, 2015)

I don't mind either of them really, I like more Katy Perry songs then Taylor Swifts songs. I don't know much about them otherwise lol


----------



## jobby47 (May 20, 2015)

I don't like either of them.


----------



## eggs (May 20, 2015)

neither. they're both pretty unpleasant! i like taylor's music though.


----------



## Lancelot (May 20, 2015)

TaySwi.
Only cause bad blood felt like I was watching a hungergames Kick ass parody.


----------



## allykitty (May 20, 2015)

TSwift any day- I have never liked Katy Perry or her music :/ Taylor Swift writes all her own music and Katy doesn't. I feel like Taylor has evolved more too and grown as an artist but Katy has always been the same bubblegum pop with lame lyrics >.<


----------



## Improv (May 20, 2015)

ew i hate taylor swift


----------



## JellyDitto (May 20, 2015)

Swift


----------



## M O L K O (May 20, 2015)

The talented one


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 20, 2015)

Katy is that has been right?

Taylor always.


----------



## abby534534 (May 20, 2015)

Katy Perry. I can't stand Taylor, and she really has an awful singing voice.


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (May 20, 2015)

I'm such a Swiftie!


----------



## inkling (May 20, 2015)

Sorry I love Katy Perry too much


----------



## Kanaa (May 21, 2015)

Taylor Swift sorry Katy 'v'


----------



## Joy (May 21, 2015)

Prefer Taylor Swifer mop but not a fan of either.


----------



## Pokemanz (May 21, 2015)

I've loved Katy for a long time, but Taylor's new style has totally won me over.

In the end it's Katy4lyfe though.


----------



## rabbite (May 21, 2015)

Taylor Swift for me. Used to be a big fan of both, but shrug.


----------



## Asterisk* (May 21, 2015)

Taylor Swift is a goddess


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 21, 2015)

I love Taylor, always have since I was 7 hahaha


----------



## nami26 (May 21, 2015)

taylor swift all the way cause u know I got bad blood and a blank space style for her every day!!!


----------



## EndlessElements (May 21, 2015)

Taylor Swift. i've never liked Katy Perry


----------



## oswaldies (May 22, 2015)

Spoiler: ♥


----------



## Ramza (May 22, 2015)

Katy Perry looks like she has more fight experience than Taylor.


----------



## Chris01 (May 22, 2015)

I prefer Katy perry <3 she is incredibly beautiful


----------



## Tao (May 22, 2015)

34423 said:


> Katy Perry looks like she has more fight experience than Taylor.



But would they be allowed to use weapons?


Taylor Swift is more scrawny, so she might be able to dodge more bullets since there's less person to hit.


----------



## tumut (May 22, 2015)

allykitty said:


> TSwift any day- I have never liked Katy Perry or her music :/ Taylor Swift writes all her own music and Katy doesn't. I feel like Taylor has evolved more too and grown as an artist but Katy has always been the same bubblegum pop with lame lyrics >.<


Neither of them write all of their own music, multiple people work with them to write each of their songs. 

As a matter of fact Katy Perry has written songs or Kelly Clarkson, Iggy Azalea, Miley Cyrus, and Selena Gomez. 



Spoiler



This thread made me wanna listen to some Katy Perry and I stumbled upon this. I hate most pop music but Katy is an exception.


----------



## Flowergender (May 25, 2015)

I like some of both of their songs, but honestly Katy is more a positive, moving on w/ the bad **** that happened to me, meanwhile Taylor Swift seems like an over emotional 16 year old that can't deal with rejection and just won't/can't get over it. 

Katy just radiates positivity and happiness, Taylor is just kinda mopey and whiny to me. We all get dumped T-Swift, get over it.

But I mean honestly I'd rather be listening to alt-J and Lavender Diamond, than either one of them


----------



## Prabha (May 25, 2015)

The Strokes


----------



## Aestivate (May 25, 2015)

Does Katy Perry stil write songs? oh wow. Last song I heard from her was Teenage Dream a long long time ago.


----------



## Le Ham (May 25, 2015)

Lol neither. They're both mainstream puppets I care little about, and both of their voices are cringeworthy to me. None of the topics in their songs interest me. Let 'em have at it like the little girls they are.


----------



## Ramza (May 25, 2015)

Tao said:


> But would they be allowed to use weapons?
> 
> 
> Taylor Swift is more scrawny, so she might be able to dodge more bullets since there's less person to hit.



In the chance that they are allowed to use weapons, I doubt firearms would be permitted. It would most likely be melee weapons and one swing from any of those would break Taylor Swift in half. I also stand by my previous statement of Katy Perry appearing to have more fight experience than Taylor Swift, and I feel that she would have no remorse in a death battle.


----------



## EndlessElements (May 26, 2015)

well this thread became gross real fast


----------



## Llust (May 26, 2015)

Honestly, neither of them are good. If I seriously had to pick, I'd say Katy Perry. Taylor has an amazing voice, but all her songs are basically about her exes. She's just over dramatic when it comes to romance, and I don't have a love life so her songs are pretty pointless to me considering I can't relate to them. It's difficult to explain Katy's cons, but she's goes a little too crazy or over board when it comes to the small things


----------



## PanickingTruffle (May 26, 2015)

I'd choose Katy. I don't like either of them, but if I had to choose, it'd _definitely_ be Katy. I loved a few of her older songs, and still do.


----------



## Tao (May 26, 2015)

34423 said:


> In the chance that they are allowed to use weapons, I doubt firearms would be permitted. It would most likely be melee weapons and one swing from any of those would break Taylor Swift in half. I also stand by my previous statement of Katy Perry appearing to have more fight experience than Taylor Swift, and I feel that she would have no remorse in a death battle.




I dunno. Taylor Swift's new video came on before and it had her punching through brick walls and being a ninja. There may be some studio trickery going on there, we really can't know for certain, but we should probably take into consideration that Taylor may possess the strength of a battle robot and the fighting skills of a ninja Turtle.


On the other hand, there was that Fireworks video where Katy shot fireworks out of her boobs. I don't know how her boobs work but if they can shoot fireworks, they should be able to easily be modified to shoot other things such as 45. rounds and maybe peanuts. If Swift has a nut allergy, this will surely work to Perry's advantage.


----------



## Brad (May 27, 2015)

Taylor Swift. All day, everyday.

I mean, _come on_... why is this even a choice?

*1989 was pure gold.*


----------



## Jake (May 27, 2015)

Brad said:


> Taylor Swift. All day, everyday.
> 
> I mean, _come on_... why is this even a choice?
> 
> *1989 was pure gold.*



no 101.7wsfm radio station is pure gold


----------



## Terri (Jun 6, 2015)

Taylor Swift is my all time favorite singer. I love her because she is so totally AWESOME!!! She is so sweet and fun, and she stays true to herself. Most of all she is a good human being and I would like to meet her in person. She is one of those celebrities that become hotter and hotter with the age.Even Taylor Swift without makeup looks stunning and amazing. In her songs, I like "Blank Space", "I knew You were trouble", "Shake it off" and "Our song".


----------



## uwuzumakii (Jun 6, 2015)

Your argument is invalid. The correct answer is Lady Gaga. She wore a meat dress and cries diamonds.


----------



## Le Ham (Jun 7, 2015)

Tao said:


> snip
> 
> On the other hand, there was that Fireworks video where Katy shot fireworks out of her boobs. I don't know how her boobs work but if they can shoot fireworks, they should be able to easily be modified to shoot other things such as 45. rounds and maybe peanuts. If Swift has a nut allergy, this will surely work to Perry's advantage.



I think in California Girls, her boobs were cupcakes and she was squirting white stuff out of them. There's something to add to that record, she could do like acid rain or poison or something liquidy

But seriously, Katy, eww no. Keep your disgusting "cupcakes" away from me


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 7, 2015)

I prefer Swift over Perry.


----------



## tsantsa (Jun 21, 2015)

Imma say taylor swift because she put hailee steinfeld in bad blood.


----------



## Alice (Jun 21, 2015)

They're both being unnecessarily Katy, this is probably still going on for the press of it.


----------



## Paramore (Jun 21, 2015)

Swift.

Even though 1989 was ****, I still love her past 4 albums.


----------



## erikaeliseh (Jun 21, 2015)

not a fan of either, but i think i would rather be friends with katy perry than taylor swift, so katy.


----------



## Nizzy (Jun 21, 2015)

Neither *RIHANNA IS QUEEN*​​


----------



## piichinu (Jun 22, 2015)

swift because katy pisses me OFF!!!


----------



## Heyden (Jun 22, 2015)

Taylor s


----------



## Esphas (Jun 22, 2015)

taylor swift


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Jun 22, 2015)

Taylor Swift <33333333333


----------



## supercat (Jun 22, 2015)

taylor
namely because she writes most of her songs, has nice music, and just connects with her fans more.


----------

